
You Can Now Mine Cryptocurrency to Bail People Out of Jail - gridscomputing
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vb3j93/you-can-now-mine-cryptocurrency-to-bail-people-out-of-jail-bail-bloc
======
vortico
So the average bail is $75? That seems extremely low, and if true, isn't there
some sort of loan service that will lend those amounts to be repaid by the
convict shortly after release? Mining cryptocurrency today is extremely
worthless, and you will spend much more on the hardware and power than the
cryptocurrency you mine.

